# My new Puppy *Captain Jack Sparrow*



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Introducing... JACK!

He's 9 weeks old about about 2.5 lbs (hes going to be a big boy). I evened out my 3 to 4 and have a nice 2 boys and 2 girls. Hes a handfull and is keeping me busy but extremely happy. Hes full of energy but such a sweet little guy. Hes very friendly and kisses every stranger he can! Unfort6unately, he has kennel cough and went to the vet tonight and got some medicine so he'll be feeling better soon. He has "small eye syndrome" (microthalmia) and was born with a small eye that doesnt fit properly in the socket. My vet said he thinks hes blind in that bad eye but referred me to an eye specialist so in a couple weeks i should have more information on it. Its not treatable only cosmetic but it doesnt seem to stop him at all. I love his eye patch on his good side. He looks like a little pirate  



























































excuse his dirty ear. we had just got home and i hadn't cleaned it yet


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

He is stunning! I love blue merles  

I hope that everything goes well with the eye specialist.

How is he fitting in with the other three so far?


----------



## newf (Jan 28, 2006)

Now if that's note the cutest thing I have ever seen!!!! He is gorgeous! And his name fits him perfectly I think. Thank you for sharing your pictures


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

He's precious! I just love him.


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh hes a cutie  
I didnt know you were getting another.
Awww 4, I want just one more too


----------



## betsykantro (Jun 29, 2005)

I saw him on puppyfind.com and then the breeders website. I am very glad he went to a good home. I was worried about him because of his eye. :lol:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thank you! I wasnt planning on 4 right away but when i saw him and talked to the breeder i knew he was meant for me. I didnt actually know i was going to get him until last wednesday and on friday we drove up and got him. He was obviously badly bred  which supports the negative opinions on merles but im not breeding him and thought i could give him a good home. The girls were a little unsure about him at first but theyre already playing with him now  He fits in great with the crew  I have to watch him like a hawk when we're out by the pool because im scared hes going to fall in. He already knows his name though and if hes paying attention hell come right over to me when i call him. Im going to call the eye specialist tomorrow and ask if i should make an appt now or wait until hes a little older but when i know more ill definitely let you all know :wave:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Oo I love his name!! Very fitting, especially with the eye patch. 
He's such a pretty boy! That's great that he's getting along with the others, and I'm SO jealous that you have FOUR chis!


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

He is a handsome fellow. I like his little mustache and he patch eye.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

Very cool! I love the name also. It really does match him. And of course, I love the merles.. my merle is a little goofy but I don't think its necessarily associated with the merle thing.. he has missing toe nail on one hind foot and dew claws in the rear. one with a nail one without... strange but not noticible. Mine will be about the same size. he's 12wks now and 2.9.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

He's so cute  Watch gonna call him Jack or Captn


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Aww, he's a cutie pie! What a good chi mommy you are! :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I am sooo loving that name  he's a very sweet little one hope all goes well with the eye specialist


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

*hehe* he's too cute! i love him with the pile of toys


----------



## nornie (Feb 20, 2006)

What a cute little boy!! :wave: Love his name! Really suits him!!! Hope everything goes ok at the eye specialist!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

what a charecter i want him  he really does look like a little pirate i love it!


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

He's so cute he looks so happy with you


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Im soo happy   My mom says he looks like a cow :lol: Hes such a good boy.  Heres a few more pics of Jack i took this morning. 















































i love his curly tail!


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i want him he's such a special chi


----------



## My3Girls (Apr 6, 2004)

Awww, so sweet


----------



## TiffsLilChi (Mar 31, 2005)

Beeeeautiful!!!! He looks like so much fun! His coloring is gorgeous, and what a perfect name. ....I think we all know what he's going to be for Halloween...hehe!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

he has the coolest markings i've ever seen! :shock: congratulations! i love his name too


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

His ears, nose & curly tail & his coloring remind me of a little piglet I mean that in the nicest way he's just the cutest


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Wow, Jack is beautiful!!! I just love his coloring. :love4:


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

Jack is so cute! And what a cute name. Even with the eye, he honestly looks adorable to me and his coloring makes me barely notice it.

What a sweety in those sunny pics!


----------



## Hello.Kittie (Dec 30, 2005)

He's so pretty. I never saw one like that :|. I like his blue eyes.

I once found a dog, a Husky, who had a small eye and was blind from it tough. Never stopped him from running around the house. He was the most energetic dog i ever saw :lol:


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

A really interesting looking pup!! he's very cute  ..... so sad about those blue-merls though. Too many problems with breeding. That's why FCI doesn't recognize it I guess.


----------



## betsykantro (Jun 29, 2005)

There are plenty of blue merles with absolutely no health ploblems. My Pixel is very healthy and has a great temperament. At just over a year old she weighs 5.1 lbs and is perfect in my opinion except for a slightly long muzzle. She is also AKC registered. I have been trying to add a recent picture of Pixel without success.


----------



## biscuits (May 27, 2004)

The colour is nice


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

he's gorgeous!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks again for all your nice compliments  I agree there are lots of blue merles and chocolate merles that are perfectly healthy. Its just the uneducated breeders that dont do testing and end up with pups like Jack. There should be extra measures taken when breeders decide to breed blues, merles etc. Any breed that has merle color are prone to eye problems but theyre still able to show them and are accepted. I just like to keep an open mind about it. My oldest 2 chis are both over 6 lbs and arent the breed standard. Its not important to me since i dont breed or show. Jack is perfect in my eyes.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

i love my cheese said:


> thanks again for all your nice compliments  I agree there are lots of blue merles and chocolate merles that are perfectly healthy. Its just the uneducated breeders that dont do testing and end up with pups like Jack. There should be extra measures taken when breeders decide to breed blues, merles etc. Any breed that has merle color are prone to eye problems but theyre still able to show them and are accepted. I just like to keep an open mind about it. My oldest 2 chis are both over 6 lbs and arent the breed standard. Its not important to me since i dont breed or show. Jack is perfect in my eyes.


I think Jack is perfect as well  I would love to have a longcoated blue merle for my next chi. 

As long as the breeders take precautions, they can have perfectly healthy pups!


----------

